# Getting my packages



## cb_73 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello,

I want to install the latest version of programs by using the packages system. But *I* see many directories on the *F*ree*BSD* ftp server, *I* use the i386 9 release of *F*ree*BSD* and don't want the release packages, so is ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-current/ the right link to get the packages from and keeping them up to date via portpgrade(8)?

Greetings,
Cb


----------



## ManaHime (Aug 6, 2012)

You probably want the ones from 9-STABLE
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-stable/


----------



## cb_73 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks,

*T*his is the directory *I* am looking for. My installation can proceed


----------

